# proxi



## Alea

Could you please help me with the meaning of "proxi"? Thank you very much in advance.

Margarita.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esa palabra no es latín, que yo sepa.


----------



## jazyk

Lo más cercano que se me ocurre es proxy en inglés.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Alea said:


> Could you please help me with the meaning of "proxi"? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Margarita.


 It looks like a part of the adjecitve 'proximus' (nearest). May be a neologism in English or any other language.


----------



## Cagey

Alea said:


> Could you please help me with the meaning of "proxi"? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Margarita.


I think this could be the English word proxy, as jazyk says.  

However, if you think it is Latin, please give us the sentence it was used in.  We may be able to figure out what it represents.


----------



## Alea

Well, it was used by a friend in a sentence in spanish, something like: "All this thime I have learned by "proxi" from my senpais...". So I thought it was latin. Maybe it is what Ben Jamin says, a part from "proximus".

Thank you very much for all the help.

Margarita.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mejor ponme la frase en español para decirte algo fundamentado. O también puedes preguntar en el foro de sólo español.


----------



## Alea

En español:

"Todo este tiempo aprendí por proxi con mis senpais que me antecedieron que hay un formato parecido para caer, la técnica es impecable, y los trucos o pruebas son las mismas por las que pasamos, sorteé muchas hasta ahora, pero una cosa es aprenderla por proxi y otra que te toque vivir".

Tiene sentido lo que dice Ben Jamin, por proxi, o sea por cercanía.

Gracias.
M.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Proxi. Senpai. Estas dos palabras causan extrañeza. Los enlaces aclaran que la primera alude a una comunicación a distancia y la segunda a un grupo de compañeros de la misma edad.


----------

